
Show HN: Clippopo – post, watch and share moments in long videos (pre-Beta) - efojs
https://www.clippopo.com/
======
efojs
It’s just dawned on me that there should be a place to post, name and share
moment in long video. It could be lecture, presentation, review, mashup, etc.
from YouTube or another video-sharing platform. And I needed a project to
learn Vue.js on (bonus from using reactive framework — smooth switching
between clips from one video).

I was so excited of what I get, so decided to share core idea as pre-Beta,
with few hardcoded example videos and no user registration. If you fill that
you can use it or just would like to see where it goes — please subscribe to
be informed when it ready:
[http://eepurl.com/gPFUR5](http://eepurl.com/gPFUR5)

Please let me know if there already is such platform and I just don’t see it)

I would appreciate any feedback: directly to keeper@clippopo.com or comment
here.

~~~
efojs
Moved to [https://www.clipleap.com/](https://www.clipleap.com/)

